# Address proof



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

As resideny with company accomodation I need a proof of address.
Currently out of Dubai, anyone an idea how to get that?

Only have Etisalat but can't find any address on any online service off them...
No utility bills either as they are payed by company.
Company only gives letter when I pick it up which is impossible now!

Rick


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Rickyrick said:


> As resideny with company accomodation I need a proof of address.
> Currently out of Dubai, anyone an idea how to get that?
> 
> Only have Etisalat but can't find any address on any online service off them...
> ...


I am in the same situation everything is paid by my company, but all places that requested proof of address accepted the bill from DU (my personal mobile). Perhaps you can download your bill from Etisalat that would suffice ? (sorry I am not an Etisalat customer so I am not sure if you can download for DU you can).

If mob bill is not accepted, your company signed a contract with you saying they will pay your lodging and sure they have a contract with the place where you are staying. If this is the case, have both documents "faxed" to you and they should suffice if not ask them to "FEDEX or DHL" to you


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! Have to pick it up myself though and for Etisalat I have to activate that online function at the store!!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I used credit card/bank account - could you not do the same? I had the same issue as of course they required *two* proofs of address so I used the utility bills for the second proof.


----------



## Rickyrick (Jul 6, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I used credit card/bank account - could you not do the same? I had the same issue as of course they required *two* proofs of address so I used the utility bills for the second proof.


Thanks,yeah it's for the bank too and they already had it for my creditcard too... Will try it though!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Couldn`t you ask your company for a letter in Arabic confirming your employment status and address?


----------

